# A tank tutorial- one massive picture, so beware



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

part 2 coming, decor, how to make gravel pool, double waterfall and attatch planters also making the outside of the tank look nice


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

the bowl makes the second little water fall, it will run away into whatever you want, soil, moss, i have it running into a gravel pond for the frogs to sit


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

by this point the main setting up is done and you need to just decorate it and get a pump etc.

but the out side will look messy- silicone blobs and background unless you totally coverd the sides from the inside with silicone,, which i did then i scraped it off for some reason
SO
what you can do is stick fablon sticky back plastic onto the outside of the glass sides, 

they do, glitter, gold, black,zebra print, velvet/flock in loads of colours snake skin red blue, wood effect,you name it
so go for it, make it your own
i have black velvet flock on there because it goes with my wall paper and my taxidermyd peacock

here is the zebra one


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

*gravel drainage pool*

if you dont want the water from the bowlfall running into your substrate and making it wet, make a gravel pool and put it under the fall to 'catch' the water.

get some of the ikea net stuff- and use expanding foam to make a pond shape onto it like so(make sure net is taught):








cut the net off around the edges when its DRYY and do what you did with the bowl and the rockwater fall- press coco into silicone, 
when you fill it with gravel (i think tiny fine gravel looks best) it will just look like a gravel pit- but will let the water drain straight through so long as you put it directly ontop of the hydro fleece with no soil under it

the pump will take the water back up to the top and away you go again.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

*watching*


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> *watching*


eh? 
hello by the way:2thumb:
this is my first thread so hope it goes down well

also before any one thinks im a man, im not im a woman and i have nice nails see haha:








use these, im not sure what they are but they are abouy 1.50 for loads in b&q they rot away to nothing eventually so are amazing for getting broms etc established 
use a blob of silicone to stick them on the desired place on your background. 
just press them on hard and they should stay stuck because they are only light


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just checking in to watch your thread!


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just checking in to watch your thread!


 ahh right ok! hopefully at least someone will find it helpful


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

looking good so far
intersting idea with the bowl...


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

will also be putting a water proof led light in the pool for effect
these









like so








http://images.vrbo.com/vrbo/images/1a7c3c


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking goOd u should deffo cut ur nails tho


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

looking good,going to enjoy watching this grow.


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Looking goOd u should deffo cut ur nails tho


 whhhy?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Looking good, have a look in the planted habitat section there are some great threads including a few of my own (selfish plug i know lol). You might get a few ideas for you own project as well. 

Jay


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

whale_omelette said:


> whhhy?


Coz your a man and there well long it's just weird!


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> Looking good, have a look in the planted habitat section there are some great threads including a few of my own (selfish plug i know lol). You might get a few ideas for you own project as well.
> 
> Jay


 will do, thanks, mine is going to look like this in the end
i mightnt even put frogs in it to be honest, i just wanted to make a nice tank


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Coz your a man and there well long it's just weird!


im a woman you douche:whip::lol2:
see








they are real btw, im blessed


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

whale_omelette said:


> im a woman you douche:whip::lol2:
> see
> image


HA! Pwned! That made me lol.

I must say.

TAXIDERMIED PEACOCK?!?! :gasp:


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> HA! Pwned! That made me lol.
> 
> I must say.
> 
> TAXIDERMIED PEACOCK?!?! :gasp:


yessums, its super sexual. i love taxidermy.

shhhi... i just rememberd i didnt get back in touch with my taxidermist and he was keeping freebies for me!
i need to call him


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

whale_omelette said:


> yessums, its super sexual. i love taxidermy.
> 
> shhhi... i just rememberd i didnt get back in touch with my taxidermist and he was keeping freebies for me!
> i need to call him


Ah ok hardly a douch when u say ur a man? I've seen MFN withclong nails it's just strange tank looks good anyways u need some frogs in there when u finish although u could just stare at them as they look awesome


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

whale_omelette said:


> will do, thanks, mine is going to look like this in the end
> i mightnt even put frogs in it to be honest, i just wanted to make a nice tank
> image


thats, ace, some tanks are so hard to do lol. I have a few planted tanks and they tank so long to make, but are so impressive. 

Good luck
Jay


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Ah ok hardly a douch when u say ur a man? I've seen MFN withclong nails it's just strange tank looks good anyways u need some frogs in there when u finish although u could just stare at them as they look awesome


i said i wasnt a man!
'also before any one thinks im a man, im not, im a woman and i have nice nails haha'
im thinking leucs or something. i like their yellowness!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

whale_omelette said:


> i said i wasnt a man!
> 'also before any one thinks im a man, im not, im a woman and i have nice nails haha'
> im thinking leucs or something. i like their yellowness!


Leucs are awesome there sop active and bold mine are always out I could have read it wrong but thought it said im a man I just have nice nails


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I just read it bk ideas it massively wrong don't no why I thought it said u was a man my bad!


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Leucs are awesome there sop active and bold mine are always out I could have read it wrong but thought it said im a man I just have nice nails


 do they make mugh use of the hight? or sit on the floor?
also could i put a little gecko in with the frog or is a communal viv a bad idea?


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> I just read it bk ideas it massively wrong don't no why I thought it said u was a man my bad!


 im not botherd you know! im not offended, usually people think im a man so i thought id just point out i wasnt. obv didnt work haha


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

oo forgot to say








my tank is an exo terra but iv put the doors to the side so i dont get a big line and plastic on my viewing window
obv not going to work for a stack but mines just on its own

also. haha the link
http://i50.tinypic.com/2s6lut2.jpg

It says slut!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

dont think people think a communal vivs a good idea mine climb everywhere ive got 3 in a 40cm cube


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> Ah ok hardly a douch when u say ur a man? I've seen MFN withclong nails it's just strange tank looks good anyways u need some frogs in there when u finish although* u could just stare at them as they look awesome*


frogs or her tits? :whistling2:


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Meko said:


> frogs or her tits? :whistling2:


 lolololololololo hahaha :no1:


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> although u could just stare at them as they look awesome


Hahaha the frogs or her (o)(o) ?? I agree, they are awesome :mf_dribble:

Think amphibs again, Think amphibs again... :whistling2:


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Weenoff said:


> Hahaha the frogs or her (o)(o) ?? I agree, they are awesome :mf_dribble:
> 
> Think amphibs again, Think amphibs again... :whistling2:


 loads of people shouted at me the other day, like 'size of them!' etc etc
i didnt even realise how low that top in my sig was untill then so i yanked it up haha
damn boobs


----------

